
A Cluster in Your Pocket (2010) - isuckatcoding
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7845/
======
MasterScrat
Reminds me of the concept of data furnace: a "method of heating residential
homes by running servers in them"

[http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/05/data-furnaces-
arri...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/05/data-furnaces-arrive-in-
europe-free-heating-if-you-have-fibre-internet/)

~~~
andy_ppp
When I was at University I stayed in a 7ft X 7ft room (because it was £40 per
week) and my computer often made my room too warm, especially if I was
overclocking.

------
MasterScrat
For the power consumption problem, what about only using the phone when it is
connected to power and fully charged? Most people charge their phones
overnight.

Plus they're at home so they have fast wifi access.

